# Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de



## HansMuenchen (8 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich glaube ich habe eine neue Seite entdeckt die Ähnlich wie Nachbarschaft.net arbeitet.

Zunächst einmal kann man angeblich nach Mitfahrgelegenheiten suchen. Klickt mann dann auf Suchen, kommt man automatisch zu einem Formular.
Soweit ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Doch sollte man dann auf die Idee kommen : Hey ich möchte die Ergebnisse der suche wissen und füllt das Formular aus, hat man doch glatt eine 2 Jährige Mitgliedschaft a 8 EUR / Monat gewonnen mit klicken des Registrierungsbuttons.

Der Einzigste Unterschied zwischen Nachbarschaft.net & Co liegt darin das der Firmeninhaber in München sitzt.

Sonst dürfte das ganze fast Identisch sein. Das Lustigste ist jedoch die Kontaktrufnummer im Impressum, die mit nicht weniger als 1.99 EUR / Min. zu Buche schlägt.



Gruß aus Offenburg
Hans


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



HansMuenchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe eine neue Seite entdeckt



Wo bzw in welchem Zusammenhang? Googeadsensewerbung, Spam ?
Der Registrant F.D.  ist kein Unbekannter 
und der Laden OPM Media GmbH  auch  nicht 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="OPM+Media+GmbH"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## HansMuenchen (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wo bzw in welchem Zusammenhang? Googeadsensewerbung, Spam ?
> Der Registrant F.D.  ist kein Unbekannter
> und der Laden OPM Media GmbH  auch  nicht
> "OPM Media GmbH" - Google-Suche



Nun habe in Google nach : Mitfahrzentrale.de gesucht und oben erscheinen dann ja immer die Google Anzeigen und dort war diese Seite dann auch vertreten.

Denke somit das es Google Adds ist.

Die Masche bzw. besser gesagt die Art des "Kundenfangs" erinnert mich doch sehr stark an Nachbarschaft.net & Co, die ja bekanntlich ähnlich verfahren nur das der Firmensitz in Dubai ist.

Gruß
Hans


----------



## HansMuenchen (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Kleiner Nachtrag (Fehler unterlaufen)!

Also man findet dann den Eintrag: [noparse]online-mitfahrzentrale.de[/noparse]

Wenn man dort 

auf "Zur Mitfahrzentrale" klickt, kommt man direkt zu [noparse]www.drive2u.de[/noparse]

Gruß
Hans


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



HansMuenchen schrieb:


> Nun habe in Google nach : Mitfahrzentrale.de gesucht und oben erscheinen dann ja immer die Google Anzeigen und dort war diese Seite dann auch vertreten.


Klassische Google Adsense Werbung 

registriert ist die Seite auf einen Lockvogel  J.L


----------



## wahlhesse (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Hallo Hans,

Dir ist kein Fehler unterlaufen sondern der Anbieter zieht alle Register um einen sauberen [Eigenedit] hinzubekommen.

Über Google landet man auf der Brückenseite, welche Du gesehen hast. Ein Klick weiter führt direkt ins Verderben.

Tippt man die Adresse direkt in den Browser landet man stattdessen woanders, siehe Bildschirmausschnitt.

Das ist bewusste Verbrauchertäuschung! Und Google wird als Helfer missbraucht!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Man kennt ihn ja bereits, den Betreiber und seine "abgedroschenen" Abofallen, für die er seither meist Strohleute als Verantwortliche einsetzte.

Nun tritt er mal selbst in Erscheinung.


----------



## Eniac (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Da ist gleich ein ganzes Nest:

Search Results for 195.5.168.252 [no reverse DNS set]
11 Results for 195.5.168.252 (Drive2u.de)

1.         Das-mitfahr-portal.de
2.         Drive2u.de
...
4.         Mitfahren-ist-in.com
5.         Mitfahren-ist-in.de
6.         Nimimit.de
7.         Opm-media.de
...



> Keine Abzocke, keine versteckten Kosten!
> 
> Du kannst Dich sofort bei NiMiMit.de anmelden und sofort passende Fahrten suchen oder einstellen!



Und auf der nächsten Seite:



> Und so gehts:
> 
> 1. Fülle das Anmeldeformular links aus.
> 2. Durch Betätigung des Button "Jetzt anmelden" registrierst Du Dich als Mitglied bei nimimit.de und bekommst auf Grundlage unserer ALB ein *Zweijahres-Abo zum Preis von monatlich 9,90 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer*, wobei wir Dir für den ersten Monat nichts berechnen. Die Abrechnung erfolgt jährlich im vorhinein.
> 3. *Vier Wochen gratis nutzen! Keine versteckten Kosten!*



Plumpeste Bauernfängerei.

Desweiteren:

8. 	Polyphem.co.uk
9. 	Simsen-ohne-ende.de
10. 	Simsenohneende.com
11. 	Simsenohneende.de

Was passiert wohl, wenn man dort seine Mobilfunk-Nummer eingibt. Gibt's dann Mahnmüll per SMS?


Eniac


----------



## Wumbo (7 Juli 2009)

*drive2day.de*

[noparse]Moin moin liebe Forumuser,

auf der Suche nach einer FAhrgemeinschaft bin ich auf die Seite www.drive2dy.de gestoßen. Das sämtliche Diesnte kostenlos seien wird schon direkt auf der Startseite angepriesen. Drei Wochen nach meiner Anmeldung erhilt ich eine Rechnung über 96€ per Mail. Nachdem ich mir die seitenlangen AGB's durchgelesen habe, fand ich eine Passage in der stand: mit bestätigen des Accounts würde ein 2-jähriger Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Da ich davon ausgangen bin, dass diese Dienste kostenlos seien sehe ich nun nicht ein zu bezahlen! Ich weiß nun nicht, ob ich die Emails dieser Firma einfach ignorieren kann oder wie man in einer solchen Situation verhalten soll?!?!

Hat zufällig jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit diesen dubiosen Geschäftemachern gemacht???

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:28:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:27:14 ----------

Moin moin liebe Forumuser,

auf der Suche nach einer FAhrgemeinschaft bin ich auf die Seite Mitfahrzentrale Drive2Day.de: Die kostenlose europaweite Mitfahrzentrale zur Vermittlung von Mitfahrgelegenheiten und Fahrgemeinschaften ********* gestoßen. Das sämtliche Dienste kostenlos seien wird schon direkt auf der Startseite angepriesen. Drei Wochen nach meiner Anmeldung erhilt ich eine Rechnung über 96€ per Mail. Nachdem ich mir die seitenlangen AGB's durchgelesen habe, fand ich eine Passage in der stand: mit bestätigen des Accounts würde ein 2-jähriger Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Da ich davon ausgangen bin, dass diese Dienste kostenlos seien sehe ich nun nicht ein zu bezahlen! Ich weiß nun nicht, ob ich die Emails dieser Firma einfach ignorieren kann oder wie man in einer solchen Situation verhalten soll?!?!

Hat zufällig jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit diesen dubiosen Geschäftemachern gemacht???

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:30:48 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:28:16 ----------

Moin moin liebe Forumuser,

auf der Suche nach einer Fahrgemeinschaft bin ich auf die Seite drive2day.de gestoßen. Das sämtliche Dienste kostenlos seien wird schon direkt auf der Startseite angepriesen. Drei Wochen nach meiner Anmeldung erhielt ich eine Rechnung über 96€ per Mail. Nachdem ich mir die seitenlangen AGB's durchgelesen habe, fand ich eine Passage in der stand: mit bestätigen des Accounts würde ein 2-jähriger Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Da ich davon ausgangen bin, dass diese Dienste kostenlos seien sehe ich nun nicht ein zu bezahlen! Ich weiß nun nicht, ob ich die Emails dieser Firma einfach ignorieren kann oder wie man in einer solchen Situation verhalten soll?!?!

Hat zufällig jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit diesen dubiosen Geschäftemachern gemacht???[/noparse]


----------



## Wembley (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: drive2dy.de*



Wumbo schrieb:


> Drei Wochen nach meiner Anmeldung erhilt ich eine Rechnung über 96€ per Mail. Nachdem ich mir die seitenlangen AGB's durchgelesen habe, fand ich eine Passage in der stand: mit bestätigen des Accounts würde ein 2-jähriger Vertrag abgeschlossen.


Also in den AGB, die ich gelesen habe, steht nichts davon drin:


> (5) Die Nutzung des Internetangebots der Drive2Day ist kostenlos. Für vermittelte Mitfahrgelegenheiten ist ein Entgelt zu entrichten. Die Festlegung und Mitteilung der Preise sowie die Zahlungsabwicklung erfolgt ausschließlich zwischen nachfragendem und anbietendem Nutzer.


Da der (deaktivierte) Link:
[noparse]http://www.drive2day.de/agb.php[/noparse]

Eigenartig. Eine Verwechslung?


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: drive2day.de*

irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen: 

 Mitfahrzentrale: Drive2Day.de  Umzug ummelden


> Die kostenlose Mitfahrzentrale Drive2Day vermittelt seit 1998 Mitfahrgelegenheiten zwischen Fahrern und Mitfahren. Dadurch wird Benzin gespart, aber kräftig.



Googeln liefert keinen  einzigen Hinweis auf  Rechnungslegungen durch Drive2Day, 
allerdings einen Adsensewerbelink  auf eine typische Abofalle 

[noparse]http://www.mobiboard.de/?gclid=COfWurHUxJsCFRSRZgod30MeBA[/noparse]


> 5. Preise, Zahlungsbedingungen
> Für die Teilnahme an Mobiboard.de gilt der in den AGB´s bezifferte Preis zum Zeitpunkt der Registration* von monatlich 7,40 €, zahlbar jährlich im Voraus. Der Leistungszeitraum beträgt 24 Monate. D*ie Zahlung ist nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen sofort fällig. Als Zahlungsbedingung besteht ohne besondere Vereinbarung die Möglichkeit der Überweisung nach Rechnungsstellung.



Dasselbe  in grün im wörtlichen Sinne  fahrmit-online.de


----------



## Wembley (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: drive2day.de*

Es sieht ganz danach aus, dass es sich um diese Seite handeln könnte:

*[noparse]http://www.drive2u.de[/noparse]*


> Durch Betätigung des Button "Jetzt anmelden" registrierst Du Dich als Mitglied bei drive2u und bekommst auf Grundlage unserer AGB einen 2-jährigen Datenbankzugang zum Preis von monatlich 8 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer.


In diesem Fall einfach die Links ganz oben (blaue Schrift) klicken. Da steht alles.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> Es sieht ganz danach aus, dass es sich um diese Seite handeln könnte:
> 
> *[noparse]http://www.drive2u.de[/noparse]*
> 
> In diesem Fall einfach die Links ganz oben (blaue Schrift) klicken. Da steht alles.



und daher an den bestehenden Thread  angehängt

zu dieser Seite gibt es mittlerweile jede Menge  Treffer 
"drive2u.de" - Google-Suche


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Man muss klar unterscheiden zwischen drive2day.de (unter fern-reisen-mitfahrzentrale.de) und drive2u.de. Letzteres ist das Schwesterprojekt von nimimit.de, das als Abzockfalle schon hinreichend diskutiert wird. Der Anbieter ist diesmal nicht die liquidierte (vormals) Polyphem Media Ltd. - jetzt IT 24 Webservices Ltd. - sondern die



> *OPM Media GmbH*
> Lindenstrasse 12a
> 81545 München
> 
> ...


Lindenstraße 12a in München beherbergt als Bürosdienstleister die VipO, die lediglich alle Schreiben an den berüchtigten Anbieter in Niederbayern oder dessen Support/Buchhaltung weiterleitet.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Man muss klar unterscheiden zwischen drive2day.de (unter fern-reisen-mitfahrzentrale.de) und drive2u.de.


Das ist ja wohl schon herausgearbeitet worden. Hinterher ist man  immer schlauer.


----------



## karate (2 September 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

bei uns war es jetzt die mitfahrzentrale mobiboard.de . ABO-ABZOCKE


----------



## agony (4 September 2009)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Habe mich mal spaßeshalber bei mobiboard angemeldet.. immerhin,
der Widerruf geht problemlos per Mausklick.. Luxus in der
Abofalle..


----------



## Rainerm (20 Juli 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Bleib locker, nur nicht zahlen, egal welche Schreiben kommen. Mahnbescheid von dieser Firma sind die Regel, ein ängstliche zahlen ja immer. Aber solche Firmen werden nie ihre Forderungen vor Gericht vertreten, denn sie wissen die Folgen. Verbot und Einstellung ihrer IT Seiten, Gerichte haben dies schon mehrfach praktiziert. Also immer locker bleiben und nicht reagieren, irgendwann werden denen auch die Schreiben zu teuer. Die gleichen Personen OPM Media hat auch eine Seite mit dem Namen live2gether augezogen. Aber es ist schon frech, wie die sich zeigen, bei der Suche nach der Mitfahrgelegenheit - gleich an erster Stelle unter google und das gleiche Aussehen der Seite, haben nicht mal viel Arbeit in den Entwurf gesteckt. Bitte wehrt Euch gegen solche Halunken.:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juli 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Deine Ratschläge sind ja lobenswert, aber hast du mal auf das Datum deines 
Vorgängerpostings geschaut?

Ist fast ein Jahr her...


----------



## AeonFlux (26 August 2010)

*AW: drive2day.de*



Wumbo schrieb:


> _Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)_


 
Ich habe das selbe Problem - Ich bin auch dummerweise auf den Link gegangen und bin dank dem Hinweis das es angeblich Kostenlos sei, daraufhin habe ich eine Email bekommen, und darunter steht direkt das man eine 1000€ Strafe zahlen muss, wenn man diese 96 € nicht bezahlt...
Wie kann man hier verfahren? Einfach nicht bezahlen!?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:45:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:43:43 ----------

Meine Seite hiess aber http://www.drive2u.de/


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 August 2010)

AeonFlux schrieb:


> bin auch dummerweise auf den Link gegangen und bin dank dem Hinweis das es angeblich Kostenlos sei


...und wer hat deine Daten eingetragen? Du selbst oder waren die über den Link schon hinterlegt?



AeonFlux schrieb:


> darunter steht direkt das man eine 1000€ Strafe zahlen muss, wenn man  diese 96 € nicht bezahlt...


Lässt du dich von einem kläffenden Straßenköter nötigen, ihn zu streicheln?


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 August 2010)

*AW: drive2day.de*



AeonFlux schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem - Ich bin auch dummerweise auf den Link gegangen und bin dank dem Hinweis das es angeblich Kostenlos sei, daraufhin habe ich eine Email bekommen, und darunter steht direkt das man eine 1000€ Strafe zahlen muss, wenn man diese 96 € nicht bezahlt...


Dieser Straßenköter kläfft zur Zeit besonders laut in der Gegend herum. Aber wie heißt es so schön?
Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht,
die wollen nur spielen!


----------



## dvill (20 September 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Die Satire wird von der Realität überholt.

Die Phrasendrescher und Dummschwaller verschicken "Klageentwürfe": drive2u Urteil auf Deutsche Zentral Inkasso - Seite 10 - Sat.1 Forum

Danach kommt wahrscheinlich ein Farbfoto von der bereitliegenden Briefmarke zum Versand.

Weiter möglich ist die Zustellung eines Papiermusters, aus dem der Umschlag hergestellt wird.

Wie blöd ist das denn? Ist die erpressbare Zahlerquote schon so weit unten?


----------



## bernhard (20 September 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Inkassoschreiben/Klageentwurf der Internetseite "drive2u" Internet-, Computerrecht frag-einen-anwalt.de


> Die Mahnung durch das Inkassobüro soll Sie nur einschüchtern und zu einer Zahlung verleiten, die die Gegenseite mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht durchsetzen kann - deshalb müssen Sie auch nicht befürchten, verklagt zu werden. Die Gegenseite wird kein Interesse an einem für sie ungünstigen Urteil haben.


----------



## webwatcher (24 September 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Gründliche Arbeit:Google  findet es aber kein Cache vorhanden

Sogar Anwälte knicken ein, wenn mit dem Dreschflegel gewedelt wird


----------



## Heinzelmann (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Nächste Seite von der OPM Media GmbH ist schon im Netz und scharf gemacht, wird nur noch nicht über AdWords-Kampagnen beworben: [noparse]www.travel-not-alone.de[/noparse].

Richtig lustig aber ist der vorprozessuale Schriftverkehr zu dem Urteil in Alzey. Der Herr Abzocker meinte sich selbst vertreten zu müssen und hat seine Klage sowie div. Erwiderungen auf die Einlassungen der Gegenpartei selbst formuliert.

Da rutscht ihm schon mal ein "Unterschichtensendung" zu Akte 2010 raus oder, dass seine im Netz anzutreffenden Kritiker "arbeitslos" und "neidisch" seien, heraus. Der Gute trat mit der Überzeugung an, Frechheit siegt auch vor Gericht und bumms, ist er hingefallen.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Wenn Juristen auf irgend etwas ganz allergisch reagieren, dann ist das auf primitive Herumpolterei. 
Wenn er gemeint hat, dass er damit vor deutschen Gerichten weiterkommt, dann ist er ein Amateur.


----------



## Heinzelmann (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn er gemeint hat, dass er damit vor deutschen Gerichten weiterkommt, dann ist er ein Amateur.



Ja, das kann man wohl sagen. Er hat sich ein wenig Juristenkram angelesen und versucht, den Ton der Juristen untereinander zu treffen. Kam schon mal extrem lächerlich an. Der nächste Versuch war der, seine Abzocke auf die technische Schiene abzuheben und zu versuchen ein wenig Technik-Voodoo zu machen, von wegen, dass der Bestätigungslink ja wohl auch eine Preisangabe enthielte, was der Nutzer ja gesehen haben musste und so weiter und so fort.

Mit dem Hintergrundwissen, macht es ganz besonders Spass, sich das Urteil auf der Zunge zergehen zu lassen. Guckst Du hier:  

Liebe Freunde von der DOZ Deutsche Zentral Abzocke GmbH und OPM Media GmbH, warum veröffentlicht ihr nicht dieses Urteil?

Leider darf ich den vorprozessualen Schriftverkehr nicht veröffentlichen. Aber das war schon haarsträubend, nein, zwerchfellerschütternd, was das Zigarettenbürschlein da vorgetragen hat und mit welcher Dreistigkeit er den Beklagten vor Gericht verhören wollte. Da hat er wohl zu viele amerikanische Gerichtsshows gesehen, weil es so etwas in D nicht gibt.

Das war übrigens einer der ganz wenigen (echten) Prozesse, die ausgefochten wurden. Der Abzocker meinte, eine Ungeschicklichkeit seines Opfers, das sich versehentlich 2x registriert hatte, vor Gericht zerren zu können, um eine Referenz zu bekommen.

Ach ja, ich habe den Big Mac vergessen. Der Hammer war, dass er die vielen Anerkenntnis- und Versäumnisurteile zitiert und auch vorgelegt hat, als Beweis dafür, dass seine Masche gerichtsfest sei.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



Heinzelmann schrieb:


> Der Hammer war, dass er die vielen Anerkenntnis- und Versäumnisurteile zitiert und auch vorgelegt hat, als Beweis dafür, dass seine Masche gerichtsfest sei.


Dümmer gehts  nümmer...


----------



## Heinzelmann (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Dümmer gehts  nümmer...



Ziehst Du einen Kriminellen zu Rat,
findest Du hier den Michael........

w*w.bu***.de 

Auf einen Abzocker verlinken, so was tut man nicht, oder?

Könnte bitte einer der Mods den link, bzw. den oberen Teil entfernen?


----------



## Heinzelmann (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

An webwatcher: Merci für die Änderung.

Zur Zeit wundere ich mich ein wenig darüber, dass seit ca. 1 Woche weder drive2u, noch live2gether bzw. die Vorschaltseiten mitfahr- und mitwohnzentrale24 beworben werden, wohingegen beide Seiten in den Wochen/Monaten zuvor per Google Ad-wordskampagne so hoch beworben wurden, dass sie eigentlich immer auf den 1. Rang kamen. 

Unter mitfahrzentrale24 kommt erst tief unten ein Treffer, der auf die (nicht fertig) gebaute Vorschaltseite von vor ca. einem Jahr verweist.

Kann es sein, dass Onkel Google den Abzocker aus dem Paradies geworfen hat, oder sind das nur taktische Erwägungen unseres Abzockers, dass zu Ferien-/Urlaubszeiten seine Angebote erfahrungsgemäß weniger Nachfrage erhalten?


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



Heinzelmann schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Onkel Google den Abzocker aus dem Paradies geworfen hat, oder sind das nur taktische Erwägungen unseres Abzockers, dass zu Ferien-/Urlaubszeiten seine Angebote erfahrungsgemäß weniger Nachfrage erhalten?


vermutlich letzteres. 
Google leidet nicht an  moralischen  Skrupeln oder Bedenken
>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Heinzelmann (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Interessant: die BaFin hat sich heute zu dem Phänomen der Abzockerkumulation bei der Wirecard Bank gemeldet:

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. 
 Zu dem von Ihnen geschilderten  Sachverhalt habe ich bereits vor einiger Zeit verschiedene  Kreditinstitute um eine Stellungnahme gebeten.
 Einige Banken haben mich darüber in  Kenntnis gesetzt, dass sie in  ähnlich gelagerten Fällen durch  Gerichtsurteile dazu verpflichtet wurden, die hier in Rede stehenden  Girokonten fortzuführen.
 Andere Kreditinstitute haben die  Zusammenarbeit mit nach ihrer Ansicht unseriösen Kunden umgehend  beendet, ohne dass eine Gegenreaktion erfolgte.
 Den von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt werde ich im Rahmen der laufenden Aufsicht gerne berücksichtigen.
 Ich bitte aber um Verständnis dafür,  dass ich Sie über das Ergebnis meiner Ermittlungen  nicht informieren  darf, da ich nach §11 FinDAG i.V.m. §9 KWG zur Verschwiegenheit  verpflichtet bin.

 Allgemeine Hinweise und Verhaltensempfehlungen erhalten Sie im Internet auf nachstehender Seite.
http://www.bmj.bund.de/enid/Verbraucherschutz/Kostenfallen_im_Internet_1mj.html
Wollen doch mal sehen, ob die den Abzockern weiterhin Asyl gewähren?


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Da scheint etwas unterwegs zu sein: "onlinequiz.de" site:seruso.de - Google-Suche

Nur was?


----------



## Goblin (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



> Durch Betätigung des Button "Jetzt anmelden" registrierst Du Dich als Mitglied bei live2gether.de und bekommst auf Grundlage unserer AGB einen zwölfmonatigen Datenbankzugang zum Preis von monatlich acht Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer**. Der Zugang verlängert sich nach Ablauf automatisch, ohne dass Du etwas unternehmen musst! Die Abrechnung erfolgt jährlich im vorhinein bequem per Rechnung


 
Die übliche Abzockerei. Welche Datenbank und was kann man damit anfangen ?



> *OPM Media GmbH*
> Elisabethstr. 91
> 80797 München
> 
> ...


 
Eine Widerrufbelehrung in Textform gibts genau so wenig wie ein Hinweis wöfür man überhaupt die 92 Euro zahlen soll


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Guggst Du Bilder 

Und die Preisfrage ist ..............................

Genau - wann schlägt der erste Geschädigte hier auf ?
Sollen wir prophylaktisch schon mal ´nen Thread aufmachen ?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Typisch auch hier wieder die Verschleierungsmethode durch Ausschreiben der Zahl als Wort:

...monatlich acht Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer...


----------



## mariona (28 Februar 2011)

*drive2u*

Hallo, bin kürzlich drive2u ins netz gedappt, weil ich eine mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten wollte. Nun kam die erste mahnung von 96,00 Eu plus 5 Eu Mahngebühren. Was sollte ich tun, bzw. nicht tun? kann mich nicht an Kosten erinnern, habe allerdings die agbs auch nicht wirklich gelesen.  Wer hat einen Rat für mich?


----------



## Goblin (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: drive2u*

Bei Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein wirksamer Vertrag zu Stande. Dazu gibt es genügend Gerichtsurteile
Für Mahnmüll gibt es Mülltonnen und Spamfilter


----------



## mariona (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: drive2u*

Soll ich denen das dann so schreiben? Muß ich Kündigen?


----------



## Goblin (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Was willste denn kündigen ? Ein Vertrag den es nicht gibt ?

Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## neolein (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Passend zum Thema:

Bei Eingabe von Mitfahrzentrahle.de landet man in Google zu Oberst bei mitfahrportal24.de.

Sofort geht eine Suchmaske auf mit Startort, Zielort, Datum (ohne Abzockhinweis)

Nach "Suchen" kommt nun die Startseite (ohne Abzockhinweis) mit Button zum Anmelden.

Auf der Anmeldeseite erscheint im rechten drittel die Kundeninfo. Man beachte die märchenhaften Formulierungen (leidglich, bequem, schenken):

Bitte beachten Sie, dass Ihre IP-Adresse aus Sicherheitsgründen gespeichert wird. Nach Ihrem Vertragsschluss berechnen wir Ihnen dann lediglich 12 Euro für jeden Mitgliedsmonat inklusive gesetzlicher Mehrwertsteuer für den Zugang zu unserer Datenbank. 

Dieser wird mit der Anmeldung für den Zeitraum von 2 Jahren geschlossen und verlängert sich automatisch, ohne dass Sie etwas unternehmen müssen. Die Abrechnung erfolgt nach Vertragsschluss bequem per E-Mail. 4 Wochen des 1. Jahres schenken wir Ihnen. Die Gesamtsumme beträgt  für das erste Jahr dann für Sie lediglich 132 Euro. Sie nutzen damit im ersten Jahr einen Monat völlig ohne Berechnung! Nach Eingabe Ihrer Daten und der Anmeldung, können Sie die eingegebenen Daten auf der nächsten Seite, falls nötig, nochmals prüfen und korrigieren. Mit Speichern dieser korrigierten Daten geben Sie Ihr verbindliches Vertragsangebot ab. Wir senden Ihnen sodann unverzüglich eine E-Mail zur Vertragsannahme mit allen wichtigen Informationen, insbesondere nach den §§ 312b, 312c, 312d, 312e BGB sowie Art. 246 §1, §2, §3 EGBGB zu. Bitte drucken Sie diese und die Widerrufsbelehrung aus, da der Vertragstext von uns nicht gespeichert wird.


----------



## Goblin (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Passt hierzu
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## neolein (28 Februar 2011)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



Goblin schrieb:


> Passt hierzu
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html



Soviel ich weiß nicht, man landet bei Mitfahrportal24.de immer auf der Suchmaske, die zur www.mitfahrportal-24.de führt.

Erst auf der 3. Seite, der Anmeldeseite sind die Kosten zu sehen, also eine klassische Landingpage ohne und mit Kostenangaben scheint das nicht zu sein.


----------



## mariona (1 März 2011)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

ja, du hast recht, das fiel mir dann auch auf, dass sich diese frage erübrigt, wenn kein vertrag zustande kommt, dann muß ich auch nicht kündigen, Trotzdem danke für die Antwort.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:46:29 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:37:09 ----------

ja, du hast recht, das ist mir dann später auch aufgegangen, dass, wenn kein vertrag zustande gekommen ist, ich auch keinen kündigen muss, hoffentlich wird solchen abzockern bald das handwerk gelegt!


----------



## Goblin (1 März 2011)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*



> hoffentlich wird solchen abzockern bald das handwerk gelegt!


Kannst gerne dabei helfen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2011)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Vertrag hin oder her - der Macher von drive2u.de bestreitet es doch angeblich seit neuestem selbst, dass überhaupt ein Vertrag ausgelöst werden würde. Weiß da jemand hier was näheres dazu?


----------



## rudido (1 März 2011)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Das war im Zusammenhang mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage


> Daraufhin hat die OPM "den Schwanz eingezogen" und anerkannt, dass die Forderung nicht besteht.


----------



## dvill (1 April 2011)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

http://www.mitfahrzentrale-24.de/impressum


> Paid Content GmbH
> Priel 5, 85408 Gammelsdorf
> E-Mail: info @ paid-content-gmbh.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 April 2011)

*AW: Glaube habe eine neue [ edit] seite entdeckt: www.drive2u.de*

Tante Google kennt die neue "Firma" bereits.


----------



## Eintracht (2 September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe heute eine Rechnung von mitfahrzentrale24 bekommen. Ich habe mich vor etwa 4 Wochen dort angemeldet und habe rechts an der Seite die Anzeige gesehen, dass ich damit ein 2 Jahre Abo abschließe. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Wenn ja wäre ich sehr dankbar für Ratschläge wie ich da heraus komme. Natürlich ist es mein Fehler die Anzeige an der Siete zu übersehen, aber ein 2 Jahreabo mir gleich aufzudrücken halte ich doch nicht wirklich für gerecht.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und mfg

Johannes


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2011)

Wenn Du es gesehen hast und trotzdem geklickt hast bist Du ganz einfach selber schuld. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.
Ich kann nicht irgendwo was bestellen und dann nicht zahlen wollen. Mag das üblicherweise eine Abofalle sein oder nicht.



> Ich habe mich vor etwa 4 Wochen dort angemeldet und habe rechts an der Seite die Anzeige gesehen, dass ich damit ein 2 Jahre Abo abschließe.


----------



## Teleton (3 September 2011)

Hi Eintracht,
hast Du Dich verschrieben?


> Ich habe mich vor etwa 4 Wochen dort angemeldet und habe rechts an der Seite die Anzeige gesehen,


oder


> Natürlich ist es mein Fehler die Anzeige an der Siete zu übersehen


----------



## Eintracht (3 September 2011)

Sorry hab mich verschrieben, meinte natürlich "nicht gesehen".... anstatt "gelesen"

danke und gruß


----------



## dvill (3 September 2011)

http://kostenfallen-im-internet.de/urteile/files/ag_alzey_23c2_10.php


			
				AG Alzey 23 C 2/10 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Klägerin handelte in der Absicht, den Beklagten über die Entgeltlichkeit der Datenbank arglistig zu täuschen. Die Gestaltung des Internetauftritts war bereits durch die kostenhinweisfreie Gestaltung dazu konzipiert, den Beklagten über die Entgeltlichkeit in Ungewissheit zu lassen." (Urteil, Seite 4). Das Gericht sieht die arglistige Täuschung auch aus einem anderen Grund als gegeben an: "Für die Annahme einer arglistigen Täuschung spricht zudem, dass ansonsten das Geschäftskonzept der Klägerin nicht plausibel erscheint. Unterstellt man, dass ein auf die Internetseite zugreifender Verbraucher die Vergütungspflichtigkeit kennen würde, ergibt sich die Frage, was diesen dazu verleiten sollte, das Angebot der Klägerin ohne vorherige Testmöglichkeit zu nutzen, wenn gerade eine Vielzahl vergleichbarer Angebote im Bereich der Mitfahrzentrale zur kostenlosen Nutzung über das Internet bereitsteht.“


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2011)

Eintracht schrieb:


> ich habe heute eine Rechnung von mitfahrzentrale24 bekommen.


Eine der Abofallen des Getreideprüglers mal wieder in Aktion
http://antiabzockenet.blogspot.com/2011/04/neuer-firma-f-bekannte-abzockseiten.html

Als arglistige Täuschung  abgewatscht:


> Die Forderung zur Zahlung Folge für so bekannte Abzockportale wie beispielsweise mitfahrzentrale-24.de sind nach Ansicht des AG Alzey (23 C 2/10) arglistig.


----------



## dvill (19 September 2011)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ131645206224768/link927881A.html


> Bekannt ist Verbrauchern das Geschäftsmodell bereits von der OPM Media GmbH. Viele Verbraucher können sich nicht daran erinnern, jemals einen Kostenhinweis gelesen zu haben. Zumal viele andere Mitwohnzentralen ihre Dienstleistung kostenfrei anbieten.
> 
> Besonders ärgerlich: Verbraucher berichten, über das soziale Netzwerk Facebook in die Abzock-Falle der Mitwohnzentrale-24.de geraten zu sein. Verbraucher sollten sich deshalb nicht von der hohen Anzahl an Facebook-Empfehlungen (über den "Gefällt mir"-Button) beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 September 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> VZNI schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Verbraucher sollten sich deshalb nicht von der hohen Anzahl an Facebook-Empfehlungen (über den "Gefällt mir"-Button) beeinflussen lassen.


Tja, wer sonst keine Freunde hat, generiert sich halt selbst welche!


----------



## heikeanne (21 September 2011)

Ich habe also nun den Text der Verbraucherzentrale, ergänzt mit meinem Sachverhalt an die Paid Content GmbH geschickt. Sonst kam immer sofort einen Antwort, nun seit zwei Tagen nichts. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit, wie es weiter geht? Ich habe denen ganz klar mitgeteilt, dass ich nicht zahlen werde und kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Mir macht die ganze Situation Angst, ich kenne sowas bisher nicht und wenn mir jemand droht (Schufa-Eintrag, Gericht), dann bekomme ich Angst, auch wenn ich noch so gut weiß, dass es dafür keinen Grund gibt.


----------



## dvill (21 September 2011)

So geht das weiter: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2011)

heikeanne schrieb:


> ... Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit, wie es weiter geht? Ich habe denen ganz klar mitgeteilt...


So gehts weiter >>> Das Kalletaler Dreieck 
Und was Du denen schreibst ist ziemlich egal - ob einen Widerspruch oder Dein Lieblingsrezept ...
>>> Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?



heikeanne schrieb:


> ... dass ich nicht zahlen werde und kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist....


... guter Plan!



heikeanne schrieb:


> ...Mir macht die ganze Situation Angst...


Überflüssig!



heikeanne schrieb:


> ... ich kenne sowas bisher nicht...


... aber jetzt 



heikeanne schrieb:


> ...und wenn mir jemand droht (Schufa-Eintrag, Gericht), dann bekomme ich Angst, auch wenn ich noch so gut weiß, dass es dafür keinen Grund gibt.


... siehe oben - überflüssig

Lies Dir einfach mal die Links in meiner Signatur durch - das beruhigt
Außerdem - was juckts ´ne fränkische Eiche wenn sich eine bayrische Sau dran schubbert


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 September 2011)

heikeanne schrieb:


> Ich habe also nun den Text der Verbraucherzentrale, ergänzt mit meinem Sachverhalt an die Paid Content GmbH geschickt.


Die "Paid Content GmbH" gehört dem Betreiber von drive2you. Wie wird also die Antwort auf dein Schreiben wohl aussehen?


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2011)

... wenn überhaupt eine kommt ...


----------



## jupp11 (23 September 2011)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/UNIQ131676017521754/link929161A


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
> 22.09.2011
> Ungewöhnliche Werbung
> Massenhafte Forderungen zu mitfahrzentrale-24.de – Anbieter täuscht Kooperation mit Verbraucherzentralen vor


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 September 2011)

Nun, ein gewisses Maß an Größenwahn und Selbstüberschätzung kann man diesem "Anbieter" wohl nicht absprechen. Neben seinen diversen Abzocken ist er ja auch noch "Geschäftsführer" seiner eigenen "Paid Content GmbH" Gammelsdorf und zudem noch Prokurist der "DOZ Deutsche Zentralinkasso GmbH" Berlin.


----------



## Goblin (23 September 2011)

Das ist natürlich alles reiner Zufall..........


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (23 September 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> "Geschäftsführer"


Passend dazu gibt es ja auch den Fernsehbeitrag von Sat1 





dvill schrieb:


> http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/video/clips/clip_abzocker-triumphiert_215891/


Mich hätte es nicht gewundert, wenn ein Journalist einem betroffenen Zeugen mal reinen Wein eingeschenkt hätte und der dann den "Geschäftsführer" mal etwas näher getreten wäre. Meiner Vermutung nach ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis mal irgendwo so eine gewalttätige Meldung berichtet wird.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2011)

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Stand: Das Unternehmen und deren Geschäftsführer wurden abgemahnt. Es wurde Unterlassungsklage eingereicht. Das Gericht hat unsere Ansicht, der Hinweis auf die Entgeltlichkeit sei nicht deutlich genug (nicht leicht erkennbar) und daher irreführend, bestätigt. Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Oktober 2011)

http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/1539/index.html?ref_presseinfo=true


> vzbv geht erfolgreich gegen Paid Content GmbH vor
> 
> 24.10.2011 - Die Webseite mitfahrzentrale-24.de muss in Zukunft den Preis für die Anmeldung deutlich erkennbar angeben. Das hat das Landgericht Landshut nach einer Klage des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbandes (vzbv) entschieden. Bislang standen die Gebühren für den Service nur im Kleingedruckten.#
> ...
> Urteil des LG Landshut vom 16.08.2011, 54 O 1465/11, nicht rechtskräftig


----------

